# Label pricing



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

I went to my local printing press to ask for label pricing.
It seemed kinda expensive, but perhaps I don't have a realistic expectation.
Would you be willing to share with me what price to expect to pay for a label on the front and a nutrition label for the back?


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Lots of variables with your question. Print ready design, Label size, Color or B & W, label finish, quantity ordered, die cuts required, etc., all factor into costs. I have a custom full color label that identifies my brand and depending on size and quantity get them around .12 ea and I'm very happy to have a local business do them, lots of advantages to being able to sit face to face.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Some bee supply houses offer labels, including 'preprinted' nutrition labels. If you are not buying large quantities of labels, ready made (preprinted - no customization except weight) nutrition labels may be less expensive than having nutrition labels custom printed. For instance:
http://www.betterbee.com/jar-top-granulation-and-other-labels/nl1p-printed-nutritional-label.asp

Putting all your customized information on the _other_ label and using a generic nutrition label may be more affordable than dual custom labels.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I started off with the customize-able labels from Mann Lake. Ran me about $27 for 250 of them. Then I added Nutritional back labels, at about $16 for 250. Then I added "crystallization information" labels. When all was said and done, it was costing me about $0.2112 in labels per bottle. I wasn't complaining about the price. But the design was very "cookie cutter."

So I got a graphic designer to do a label for me. Front and back. Probably set me back about $75. I don't remember exactly.

Anyway, I took the design the guy had (front and back label, incorporating nutritional info and crystallization info) and took it to a local printer. He quoted me a price of $120 for 100 labels, $140 for 200, and $200 for 500 labels. Considering I'd need a front and back, didn't work out too well for me. Would have run me about $$0.80 per bottle. Shopped around a few other local printers, and all weren't too far off price wise.

Biggest problem was the design wasn't an exact oval or exact rectangle. It looks great, but it requires the printer to do a die cut. The design only uses three colors (brown, yellow, and black), which helps with the cost.

So I shopped a few online printers. Best quote I got was $77.07 for 500 labels. Puts down to $0.30828 per bottle. I could have ordered a set of 2,000 or 10,000 labels, which would have put it down to a cost of approximately $0.23 per bottle if I bought 2,000, or $0.16 per bottle if I bought 10,000. But I wanted to try the quality first, before I committed to 10,000 labels.

That cost would have gone way down if I used a standard cut shape, but would have gone way up if I used more colors. Those prices are for Laminated White Polypropylene labels, which means they can get wet without any problems. Less waterproof options would probably be cheaper, but may smear and wear out.

Your mileage may vary though.


----------



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks, this is all very helpful.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I hit Amy Hill at [email protected]. She worked up a label ($75) and now prints them for me as needed. I buy from 250-1k of the various sizes to get the most economical rates. I'm paying from $.15 to $.20 per label depending on which ones.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

D Coates said:


> I hit Amy Hill at [email protected]. She worked up a label ($75) and now prints them for me as needed. I buy from 250-1k of the various sizes to get the most economical rates. I'm paying from $.15 to $.20 per label depending on which ones.



I've been using Amy for more than 10 years. Very nice work and great customer service.


----------

